# emergency!!



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i need to no before they tear off the heads tommarrow can dunking your bike frie the cdi box and screw up timing so many wierd things going on like no compression then tons of compresion red exaust then normal exaust all started after a nice swim with it all tho i never did get it in the engine . but the box does look like it is vulnerable to gettin the insides wet thnks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

just a guess but I would say no. I would think the compression issues are from the rings sticking and the exhaust are carb related.

need more info on the dunking to make a educated guess tho


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> just a guess but I would say no. I would think the compression issues are from the rings sticking and the exhaust are carb related.
> 
> need more info on the dunking to make a educated guess tho


 

man this thing has had so many issues the guy at shop thinks rings too but the carbs haVE COMPLETELY gone threw and no problems and all of this had happened almost over night everything is stock on this bike but the maroon primary but it did this even before that you really think rings could go on a four stroke ?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

oh and the dunking was not that bad just up to basically the carbs but kept running just fine


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

one thing that came to mind belt switch flashes everyonce in a while and bike cuts out i noticed this started when i put a diff winch switch on it seems like thats when it started


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The CDI will not affect compression... only thing that will affect compression would be bad rings, scarred cylinders, sticking valves, or bad valve seats... I may have missed a thing or two, but you definitely have something wrong other than the CDI... if it's bad exhaust valve, it could cause the glowing exhaust if the combustion stroke is burning fuel that has gone past the exhaust valve into the head pipe... A jump in timing chain could cause the valves opening at the wrong time... but usually doesn't keep jumping back and forth... and also usually ends up in valves contacting the piston... 

sounds to me like you need to tear it down and have a look at the internals...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

OH the dunking could have gotten dirt into the carbs and could be blocking the jets causing a lean condition... which would make the exhaust glow...


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so shop said piston 1 50 puonds compression and piston 2 35 puonds startin to wonder tho i think you need the motor warm and to hold the throttle wide open when you do this ? correct ? not sure this was the way they did it also would it be that low even if it was done wrong?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe it calls for 60 while turning over by battery


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so it is possible to have a low comppresion and does not neceserely mean rings are bad ? the bike does not smoke at all not even on start up


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes.. The normal for a stock motor is 60 so yours is pretty low.. It could be the valves.. Do the leak down test and it will tell you where the problem is..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

J2! said:


> Yes.. The normal for a stock motor is 60 so yours pretty is low.. It could be the valves.. Do the leak down test and it will tell you where the problem is..


:agreed:


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks guys only one more annoying question is that just pluging in the compresion tester and turning it over or is that with doing the right procedure ? i have had a couple say that its well over a hundred ? also you guys think if a timing chain stretched enough it could be leaveing a vavle open and leaking by causing low compresion . the shop its at is not doing things right i feel and so iam picking it up this includes them doing all test wrong and not doing the leak down test even when asked


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The leak down test WILL tell you where your problem is. Does your dealer even know how to do one ?? If they knew what they were doing they would know that's what they need to do to find the problem.. You can get the peice that screws into the spark plug hole from auto zone and just do it yourself.. Remember to turn your piston until it's top dead center to rule out any thing wrong with your cylinders.. But it does sound like you have a valve problem.. The seats are probably gone.. That means a valve job.. And no the compression should not be over 100.. 60 on a stock motor.. My high compression motor ony has about 175..


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

J2! said:


> The leak down test WILL tell you where your problem is. Does your dealer even know how to do one ?? If they knew what they were doing they would know that's what they need to do to find the problem.. You can get the peice that screws into the spark plug hole from auto zone and just do it yourself.. Remember to turn your piston until it's top dead center to rule out any thing wrong with your cylinders.. But it does sound like you have a valve problem.. The seats are probably gone.. That means a valve job.. And no the compression should not be over 100.. 60 on a stock motor.. My high compression motor ony has about 175..


 

ic and not sure if they no how to do all the test they only have one tech and they are more worried about changing the oil on a stupid scooter then to work on my bike everytime i ask them they tell me oh we only got to look at it for a few minutes sorry just venting maybe i need to go to mud pit and do so lol but the motor has about fifty they said when they did the test for compresion. all i no is to me i would think re jet for the glowing exaust but bike is not running right runing like its pullin a heavy heavy load  did this when i first got it back and the exaust glowed i had the carbs done and it ran great now its doing it again but they say they went threw carbs and cleaned them


----------



## 86buickgn (Jan 26, 2010)

If you got water in it and you kept running it, make plans to split the cases. If water got to the carbs, then water got down the PCV hose and into the oil.

Been there....done that! Cost me $3582 but I am back riding now with lots more power!


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

nothing that serious but thanks for tellin me about that vent i didnt think that the kawi shop thinks it might be a plugged exaust


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

My 11.1 has a compression of 97psi. You may have some stuck rings. Poor a little oil on top of the pistons through the sparkplug holes. If you do have a stuck comp. ring it will unstick it and comp. should go up.


----------

